# Options for K correction



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

So my soil test came back with 51.7 ppm for Potassium. I've been trying to find SOP (which seems impossible to find). Siteone by me doesn't stock it and says I'd need to order a pallet . Ewing Irrigation has it on their site but they also do not stock it locally.

lawncarenut sells 25 lbs of 0-0-48 SOP for $75 which seems pretty expensive (maybe not for something I can't get lol).

checked domyown and there are two options I saw for liquid potassium, unfortunately, one of them 0 - 0 - 25 Liquid Potassium Solution is also a pH booster which rules it out as I am trying to drop my pH from 7.9.

The other is potassium acetate TurfGrassPro 0 - 0- 29. This looks like a possible option but cannot find anything around its pH levels.

The first ~6" or so of my soil is sand and then clay loam underneath and I read that the high sand content may require me to provide monthly potassium applications as I will not be able to build up a potassium reserve?

Is this potassium acetate the best option for me or does anyone have any other recommendations?

Also, I have Zoysia which I think rules out using a balanced fert because I would be putting down too much nitrogen to get the levels of P and K that I need. (P is the other problem as I Cannot find MAP anywhere either)


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

It is cheaper, even if you have to drive an hour away to a seed store or landscape supply. If not This is where I got mine. $65 for a 50lb bag.

https://www.7springsfarm.com/allganic-soluble-potassium-sulfate-sop-0-0-52-s18-50-lb-bag/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, your best bet is to do a Google search in your area for a seed store, landscape supply store or a farmers CO-OP and see if they carry it. You should be able to get a 50lb bag for around $30. I usually have to drive an hour away to buy it but to me it's worth the drive and I try and buy more than I need so I don't have to keep going back. As long as you store it in a dry location it will last for a long long time.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Have you tried posting in the hometown discussion?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=3055&start=90


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

mre_man_76 said:


> It is cheaper, even if you have to drive an hour away to a seed store or landscape supply. If not This is where I got mine. $65 for a 50lb bag.
> 
> https://www.7springsfarm.com/allganic-soluble-potassium-sulfate-sop-0-0-52-s18-50-lb-bag/


Thanks for this, I ended up going this route. I saw Ryan Knorr is selling ResistORR but ultimately ruled out liquid apps because the pounds of potassium in them are just a fraction of a single bag of SOP and cost more. I feel these liquids may be good for maintenance but not for correction.



Mightyquinn said:


> Yeah, your best bet is to do a Google search in your area for a seed store, landscape supply store or a farmers CO-OP and see if they carry it. You should be able to get a 50lb bag for around $30. I usually have to drive an hour away to buy it but to me it's worth the drive and I try and buy more than I need so I don't have to keep going back. As long as you store it in a dry location it will last for a long long time.


I tried, everyone says I have to order a pallet because SOP doesn't sell.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just use MOP and dont sweat it too much.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Yeah, your best bet is to do a Google search in your area for a seed store, landscape supply store or a farmers CO-OP and see if they carry it. You should be able to get a 50lb bag for around $30. I usually have to drive an hour away to buy it but to me it's worth the drive and I try and buy more than I need so I don't have to keep going back. As long as you store it in a dry location it will last for a long long time.


Which local stores carry it around $30 for 50#?


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> Just use MOP and dont sweat it too much.


Thought I've read in various places that the potassium in MOP is not as readily available to the plant and concerns around the higher chloride%?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

MOP is the most used source for potassium. Most of the big fert companies (eg. Scott) use it in their lower end products. SOP is better but if you cant find it, use MOP. It is root available.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

VALawnNoob said:


> Which local stores carry it around $30 for 50#?


I got it at Southern Seeds in Middlesex, NC they seem to carry a large variety of stuff there. They are very helpful and friendly when you call and pick up. It's about an hour drive for me but well worth is as I save a ton on shipping charges if I were to buy it over the internet. I just make sure to buy more than I need so I don't have to go up there every year.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

A Google search brought this up as a Houston source:
https://sanjacsupply.com/product/sulfate-of-potash-0-0-50-18-s/

If you are also low in magnesium, kMag or SulPoMag (same thing, different brand names) are possible products to consider.

This publication on fertilizing in Texas recommends 3-5 lb of nitrogen per year for zoysia. A balanced fertilizer would give you equal amounts of N, P, and K and it certainly would be the easiest way to go.
https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/ornamentals/lawnfert/lawnfert.html


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> A Google search brought this up as a Houston source:
> https://sanjacsupply.com/product/sulfate-of-potash-0-0-50-18-s/
> 
> If you are also low in magnesium, kMag or SulPoMag (same thing, different brand names) are possible products to consider.
> ...


Yeah, they sell a 25 lb bag for 35 bucks and have been out of stock every time I call for the past two months. So its still cheaper to go with that online option.

Think the lb N really depends on the type of zoysia. I've seen as low as 1.5 lbs per year recommended. Zorro I've read is 2-3.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you do 2-3 lb of N, you can get 2-3 lb of P and K in with a balanced fertilizer.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> If you do 2-3 lb of N, you can get 2-3 lb of P and K in with a balanced fertilizer.


Yep, but my K is around 50 ppm. So I need more then that if I want to try to correct it in one season.

I've got a bag of SOP arriving this week.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

SiteOne has a 10-0-20 product I used last year.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

KoopHawk said:


> SiteOne has a 10-0-20 product I used last year.


I saw that one, looks like a real good option for next year, IIRC the 20% K was from SOP as well. I just have so much nitrogen in my garage that I want to burn through it first lol


----------

